# A friends Layout



## David-Stockwell (Sep 21, 2010)

Hi all,

I have looked high and low for pictures of my old layout which I tore down over 3 years ago!!! NO LUCK so I decided to do the next best thing!!

Here are some layout pictures of a friend of mine!! I sold him a deck bridge about 1 1/2 years ago and he came back after that and ordered a custom curved trestle from me. His building process is to select a section and build it to completion and then go to another area and do the same thing!! I personally think he does fantastic work and detailing. I hope you all enjoy these pictures!!:thumbsup: Cheers, Dave


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Dave.

Wow. WOW! Incredible stuff ... I thought I was flying over a real work town their for a moment.

I especially like the first photo that shows how one "fits" your premade trestle bridges into the scenery. Sort of a "which came first / chicken-egg" question ... looks like the trestle height precedes the building up foam slope to fit it. Always, or not necessarily?

Thanks for sharing,

TJ


----------



## David-Stockwell (Sep 21, 2010)

tjcruiser said:


> Dave.
> 
> Wow. WOW! Incredible stuff ... I thought I was flying over a real work town their for a moment.
> 
> ...


Hi TJ,

Glad you liked the photo's 
In his case, my friend gave me the max total height and the width of the opening over the water and he fit the terrain into the shorter bents. However if a person had the scenery already in place and could give me the bent height dimensions I would build the trestle to fit as close as possible.

By the way TJ did you see my last comment to you in the "introduce yourself section"?? I feel it's something everyone on this forum should appriciate!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

I did ... thanks very much ... I'm humbled! Much appreciated.

TJ


----------



## HOMODELTRAINZ2009 (Jan 20, 2011)

That is amazing work your friend did very nice!!! I would love to have something like that.


----------



## David-Stockwell (Sep 21, 2010)

*Thanks & welcome*



HOMODELTRAINZ2009 said:


> That is amazing work your friend did very nice!!! I would love to have something like that.


Hello HOMODELTRAINZ2009.

Thanks for taking a peak at my friends work!!
I noticed this was your first post so WELCOME to the forum also
My friends layout is in N scale and that is a nice size layout for that scale and he can do lots of different things with that size, but even with a small layout in N or HO scale a modeler can still make some nice scenes. I think to many new modelers start with idea of a flat table top type railroad, but if they do an open grid type frame work, it can be dropped in some areas to provide for scenery that can look similar to some of those pictures

Thanks again and have a great time here and don't forget to post pictures of your own

Cheers, Dave


----------



## BrooklynBound718 (Dec 23, 2010)

Thanks for sharing your friend's pics. This is a very nice layout and very inspiring for someone new to modeling, especially in N scale.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Nice work.:thumbsup:


Is that a David Stockwell curved trestle I see.:thumbsup:


Edit,
Whoops I did not read the other post.


----------



## David-Stockwell (Sep 21, 2010)

*layouts*



BrooklynBound718 said:


> Thanks for sharing your friend's pics. This is a very nice layout and very inspiring for someone new to modeling, especially in N scale.





big ed said:


> Nice work.:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> Is that a David Stockwell curved trestle I see.:thumbsup:
> ...


Hi BrooklynBound718,
Thanks, I'll just call you Brooklyn from now on.
I checked your pic's and a lot of your other posts. Saw that you were talking a lot about DCC :thumbsdown: something I no absolutely nothing about:laugh::laugh: actually started my own N scale layouts back in the 70's when there was no DCC for N scale, so all mine remained DC.
Cheers, Dave

Hi Big Ed,
Thanks, Long time, no hear from you!! YEAH!! it's mine
My friend and I exchange pictures a lot The last batch of pic's I sent him had that Z scale covered bridge in it and he decided he wanted a N scale covered bridge

Cheers, Dave


----------

